# Pisma dla świrusek



## Denis555

Cześć wszystkim!

Czy może ktoś mi pomóc z tym wyrażeniem?
*Czytasz pisma dla świrusek*

Bardzo lubię zespół T.Love i to wyrażenie zjawiło się w tej piosence.

Dzięki z góry!


----------



## Virtuose

Świrus = completely mad/insane man
Świruska = completely mad/insane woman

Świruska--->Dopełniacz liczby mnogiej--->kogo? czego?---> *świrusek*


----------



## Denis555

ŁAŁ!  Dziękuję bardzo.
Niestety nie znalazłem tego słowa (Świrus - Świruska) w moim słowniku.
Dzięki za odmianę wyrazu, to jest zawsze ważne dla obcokrajowców.


----------



## .Jordi.

Denis555 said:


> ŁAŁ!  Dziękuję bardzo.
> Niestety nie znalazłem tego słowa (Świrus - Świruska) w moim słowniku.
> Dzięki za odmianę wyrazu, to jest zawsze ważne dla obcokrajowców.


Zgodnie z definicją słownikową słowo to, zwłaszcza w tym kontekście, bardziej niż „completely mad/insane woman” moim zdaniem będzie równoważne znaczeniu podanemu w słowniku jako trzecie: 'człowiek niezrównoważony lub lubiący się wygłupiać'.


----------



## Denis555

Dzięki, Jordi.

Mam jeszce pytanie. Czy to słowo jest uważane za pozytywne czy negatywne?


----------



## .Jordi.

Moim zdaniem słowo to jest nacechowane jedynie pod względem stylistycznym — jest ono potoczne, natomiast pod względem emocjonalnym w moim przekonaniu jest neutralne, czyli ani pozytywne, ani negatywne.


----------



## kknd

zobacz wyraz _świr_, co ciekawe nie mogę sobie wyobrazić formy żeńskiej (jest w zamian _świrus_-_świruska_).


----------



## fragile1

A ja mysle, ze w zaleznosci od bagazu emocjonalnego i kontekstu, Świr-Świrus - Świruska (loco, wacko, nutty, geek, kook, ...) moze byc slowem obrazliwym lub smiesznym.
Mi sie to slowo kojarz z filmem Dzien Świra (przetlumaczony jako The Day of a Freak); Marka Koterskiego, ktory o tyle polecam, ze jezyk moze dosc wulgarny momentami, ale jest dzisiejszy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgTafCVlhA4


----------



## Jowi

A ja właśnie mam wrażenie ze "świruska" jest słowem pozytywnym, w tym sensie, że glupotę/szaleństwo kogoś można określić wieloma wyrażeniami pejoratywnymi, kiedy własnie to jest łagodne, wręcz serdeczne. Dla mnie to coś w stylu "głuptas" - złagodzenie "głupiego".


----------

